# Butter Mochi



## wasabi (Jan 3, 2005)

Ingredients:

     1/2 cup             butter
     1 pkg (1 lb)        mochiko
     1 1/2 cups          sugar
     1 teaspoon          baking powder
     3 cups              milk
     5                   eggs, beaten
     1 teaspoon          vanilla
     1 cup               coconut

Procedure
Preheat electric oven to 350 degrees F. Melt butter; cool. Combine mochiko, sugar and baking powder. Combine butter and remaining ingredients. Stir into mochiko mixture; mix well. Pour into a 13 X 9 X 2-inch pan. Bake for one hour; cool. Makes 24 pieces.To cut my mochi I use a plastic knife because the mochi is sticky.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks, wasabi.  I see that I am going to have to make a trip to the International Market in Reno, NV.  That recipe sounds very interesting.  Is the coconut unsweetened?


----------



## wasabi (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sierra, Yes natural grated coconut.*


----------



## kyles (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok, I'll ask, what's mochiko?


----------



## wasabi (Jan 3, 2005)

Mochico is sweet rice flour.


----------

